# Best.....and worst, replacement parts suppliers?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

So, you broke an obvious part off your new loco, lost a screw, or the window disappeared off your new heavyweight. Which manufacturers have you found to be the best at carrying replacement parts. Of course, your worst experiences of important too! I just filled out the Aristo form to get some replacement steps for a heavyweight.........should I hold my breath? Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have Bachmann, Aristocraft, USAT, and Accucraft. 

Who is the best? 

Well, if you go by who has the parts available most often, that would have to be USAT, not only do they almost always have a part, but, for example, if you ask for a brake wheel or diesel horn, they will ask you what color. (I almost passed out). Next best would probably be a tie between Bachmann and Accucraft in my opinion. Last is Aristocraft, whose president has proclaimed in his forum "we don't just have parts sitting on shelves" (There's tons of threads on the Aristo forum with them whining about only being able to order parts when they make a loco... complete BS). 

Now, you need to temper the who is the best by who/how you interface... you have to learn the technique. 

Aristo - never leave a message, get hold of Navin by phone or his secret email... then you will either get your part or an honest answer. 
USAT - Mike in parts knows EVERYTHING, you are never belittled if you don't know the part number, he does! Ask for him. 
Accucraft - Cliff, the nicest guy you will ever meet, and for a company who makes many fewer products than USAT or Aristo, always comes through. 
Bachmann - sigh... well the best parts guy just retired. We will have to find the new "guy"... be prepared to be treated shabbily. 

I'm basing my words on my experiences on average.. To me, no reason to pull up the exceptions, like the worst experiences, what is important is what is LIKELY to happen, not the exceptions. Everyone has a bad day (both customer and manufacturer). 

Regards, Greg 

in answer to your last question, call Navin.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, do not hold your breathe!! Secondly if you send back an Aristo, for fixin, you will prolly get it back with something else broken, BUT they will replace or fix what ever you sent in and replace or fix what didn't go to them broken. With USA, I ordered some factory finish paint for a pass car that got scratched, ordered two of em, and they only sent me one, and charged me triple the price of the little 1 ounce of paint I received. So I think having said the above, you'll prolly have some head scatchin, and wondering "what da ****" with both, and or anybody you have to deal with. 

ON yer particular problem with the steps, I would search out a friend, and or post on here (which you kinda already did) for someone who might have an extra or two!! That will prolly solve yer problem easier and quicker than going to the manufacturer for help! It's a gamble either way. Regal


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

"Bachmann - sigh... well the best parts guy just retired. We will have to find the new "guy"... be prepared to be treated shabbily" 
I just called yesterday told to call back with part number I did then got a hard time because it showed not in stock on internet 
she did go look after saying they did not have it, they had it.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's LGB that you are needing then you are probably out of luck. Axel at Train-Li is your best bet but common parts like the generator on a Mogul or even the stanchions that support the hand rails are not being manufactured! Believe me, finding one is proving to be rather challenging to say the least!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Certainly here in UK, Bachmann has a very patchy record. I've never tried to get large-scale parts from them as a result of other folks' tales of woe [so far I've not actually needed any, but a set of metal Shay trucks might be on the cards sometime], but the only time I asked for H0 scale stuff they sent me 24 sets of Liliput uninsulated passenger car wheels - totally useless unless I had AC rolling stock. and that was after speaking to the order clerk AND sending them the part number. On returning them they were unaccountably 'lost in the mail'. 

On the other paw, USA Trains has always been good and, for the most part, so has AristoCraft - even taking into account that we are calling transatlantic. 

The real star performer, sans pareil, is AccuCraft USA - their help over the years with US models has been nothing short of incredible, and it's thanks to Cliff and the team in Union City and their almost return-of-mail AccuCraft spares support that my Royal Hudson is the successful runner that it is. Even with phone-calls to the UK to sort stuff out... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

After my Bachmann shay I will never buy from them again! Aristo Craft, Louis says he will take care of it but never dose! So I don't buy much from them. Never had any problems with USA trains, their shipping cost more then the part.
LGB was the best when they were in town.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

By far USA is the easiest to deal with don't know the guys name but he is the best! The ONLY problem is when you place an order he says he has to check, and sometimes you wait, life gets in the way, and the promised phone call never comes! BUT I fully understand that I am not the ONLY customer...hard to believe I know this, so when I remember I call again and remind him. BUT if he has the parts I get them in about a week! Like I stated best parts guy out there!

Aristo I agree if you get a hold of Navin you get your parts but I don't leave a message I am still waiting for a call from 2005. He is good about if he does not have a part loose he will send from another whatever...so his service is great, again if you can get a hold of him!

Bachmann after the various phone transfurs, and various female workers that pick up the phone that HAVE NO CLUE, you finally get a hold of the person you need to order parts from, so service is alright, you get what you need! 
I still have a problem with a replacement 2-6-6-2 motor block costing $400, when you can get the engine for $600+change. They stated "well the MSRP is $1,200"....REALLY does ANYBODY really pay MSRP for anything????? What planet does Bachmann live on? I have NEVER paid MSRP for anything! Ever! Their parts are, on some things a little high, no wait a LOT high! 

LGB well like Steve stated, out-of-luck with small parts....lucky for me from the beginning I had always asked for parts I thought I would need to replace, just in case, so If I need a part like a stanction etc I have a supply, so I do not need anything and unfortunately they are n ot for sale. I do wish they would come out with a plastic K-28, that would be great!!!! 

Accucraft well here I have had issues with, not with parts but the company knowing SOMETHING about the engines they sell! I have called many times to the same tune, no one knowing ANYTHING about the engines they sell when you need a helping hand! For me that was a downside to purchasing an engine from them, any of the other companies the people that work there either know OR guide you to the person that knows something or at least could answer your question!
This was before I heard about Cliff...but now I don't have questions about their stuff as I now take stuff apart and gut the cheap boards inside them and replace with R/C controls.
But for new people it poses a problem...This is just MY first hand experiences with them in the beginning...now I know better and don't need them! 

My suggestion is that when you have engines that you know you are going to break parts on, or taking a look at an engine or engines you do have notice what looks like a part you might break OR lose....then go to that company and ORDER the parts before you may need them! Have on hand a supply of the small replacement parts you think you might need. I just don't have trains I have parts of trains, extra bodies, railings, stanctions etc what ever I think I may need OR need for future bashing 
Kinda like stuff you have around your house if you need to repair something....screws, nails, mollys, hangers, felt pads etc....no different. Keep the train parts organized keeping them in sepoerate boxes with the manufacturers name on them, and at arms reach...sometimes the extra parts are as good as money with bartering/trading! 

My 2 cents.

Bubba


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 05 Feb 2011 09:50 AM 
"Bachmann - sigh... well the best parts guy just retired. We will have to find the new "guy"... be prepared to be treated shabbily" 
I just called yesterday told to call back with part number I did then got a hard time because it showed not in stock on internet 
she did go look after saying they did not have it, they had it. It is a positive that she went to the effort to go look for it, though, instead of just saying the computer said they didn't have it.

I agree about Bachmann, but they've been that way since the first HO Scale GP40 I broke the coupler mount off on in the 70's. I still remembered how frustrating it was, after mowing all those lawns to buy it, that I had to spend more money to mail the thing to Philidelphia to get a part replaced that was held on by only two little screws, on the bottom where you could easily get to them. Seems it would have been a lot simpler (and cheaper) for them to just mail me the little itty bitty part in an envelope...

I have to admit, I'm still scratching my head a bit about a locomotive with a $1200 "MSRP" having two wires backwards on the wiring harness on my K-27. 

Accucraft, yeah, I've called them a couple of times, and they're great. They also give honest answers when you ask them a question, I asked about how hard it would be to get a particular item, and the answer was "Oh, yeah, we got X of those in stock, and I just shipped X amount to three different shops: X, Y, and Z, and you can get them from them.

In a way, it's kind of interesting that our hobby does supply so much support for parts, a lot of other hobbies don't, RC Cars and airplanes do pretty well on selling parts, 

Robert


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ihave dealt with Aristo, USAT, Bachman and Acurrcraft. I'd have to say that USAT wins hands down as far as service and parts availability. So far Acurcraft has done me well also. The others are a far cry from being able to handle customers parts requirements. It only took me over a year to get a new fuel tank from Aristo for my LS. As mentioned here AC says they do not just have parts sitting on the shelves. It's just like the new PCC car no parts. I know someone has has -9 parts on order now for over a year. 

So I put my money on USAT for parts and service great folks to deal with. Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never had to deal with Aristo (I do have their stuff), Bachmann (have), USA (have). I only folks I have had parts dealings with, is Cliff from Accucraft. Always answers my questions in a straight-forward manner and if I need some parts (screws, nuts or springs)always sends them to me No Charge including shipping. Great service from these folks by the Bay.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I do not believe that anybody is in particular good or bad in their part supply line, maybe some poeple here or there (and I leave it at that). But when available I have received parts equally well from Bachmann, USA Trains, and Aristocraft and as all of you know know I have the supply line for more than 4500 LGB parts. Granted not everything is available (ah - if you read this still who asked for a generator on top of Mogul, I recently received 4 - 1 is left on a first come first serve basis). By the way the full metal Bachmann K27 generator fits also nicely in replacement of that unit. Now what to order - that is of course a nightmare. Bachmann in my opinion is worst, USA Trains and Aristo are fair, and LGB diagrams are the best - but yet a far cry from optimal.

Now, supply line is a particular subject. Manufacturers have to make x engines more than they want to sell in order to have parts. Smaller pieces are sitting in molds with large pieces and you cannot pick and choose. So often you end up with x number of parts you will never sell in order to have y number of parts available for often used items. So on an engine run of 1000 units you produce 10% overun (just for arguments sake) then you end up with any part 100 times, once that is gone the fat lady sings for that engine. I the last two years I doubt that anybody made a 10% overrun on anything. If assume a 1000 engines or cars produced on any LGB product I think we can count ourselves lucky to have 20 of each part available. These go to fix old engines, kit-bashers and repair parts for the new production run. The more parts you make the higher the price per part needs to be, because you have to keep warehousing and capital cost in consideration - and let's not forget most of the poeple in the hobby want everything for free.







(or should I say almost free). 

I think this is not what everybody wants to hear. But the rolling stock is not designed like a $3000 refrigerator or $100,000 car (even a $20,000 one). $500 engines are designed to be thrown away when they stop working. There has been a lot of price pressure on the market with declining volume. "Like drill baby drill" I can only add "Buy baby Buy" then things will get better.

This is my humble perspective.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, when I first got started in G Gauge, I bought a FA1 & FB1. The springs were quite rusty so I wanted a new set. I called Aristo Craft and they sent the springs out in a timely manner. But, there was no total given for the order. They couldn't tell me what the shipping cost would be. As I remember, the final cost was reasonable. 

Later I bought a used RS-3 that had the frame cracked and the front steps broken. I called Aristo Craft and was told they didn't have any of the parts needed. 

Then I bought some USAT passenger cars off an Ebay dealer. They were new, but one of the coaches had the sides of both end truck broken. I emailed the dealer and a week later I received the new truck frames from USAT. 

I think the important thing we need to be considering when purchasing different trains. 

With Bachmann, most of us know the drive trains are junk. But there is the guy that buikds a great gearbox replacement. Expensive maybe, but at least an option is there. 

With Aristo Craft, the drive trains on the stuff being built to day is pretty much reliable except for maybe some Steam engine drivers slipping. 

So parts from Aristo Craft for cosmetic damage may be an issue, but hey, break the base on your 1500 dollar HDTV and try getting a replacement base. 

Sadly, we have become a throw away society. 

Just a side note, if you go spend 50,000 for a new car, don't be surprised if 6 years down the road you need to replace a broken glove box door or a cruise control switch, only to have the dealer tell you it has been discontinued. Right now, the auto manufactures are discontinuing a lot of parts that are not being used on current models. Aftermarket companies are good at producing drive train and suspension componets, but if it's an interior part or cosmetic item on the exterior, the aftermarket will only produce stuff they feel they will sell a lot of. 

Randy


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

It's worse than that, Randy. Try finding parts for a Saturn. I spent almost a month looking, and then drove 80 miles to a junk yard when the windshield wiper motor went out... As other brands succumb to economic pressures, parts replacements will become more and more scarce. 

For that matter, there were a lot of manufacturers in other scales that were difficult if not impossible to find replacement parts for. Unlike Athearn that stuck with the same drive and truck parts for decades on every locomotive. I'm not sure how it is now, but Atlas and Kato never had parts, for anything. Ever. AHM/Rivarossi was the same way. 

What i always found interesting is models (including kits and modell RR stuff) sometimes go long between manufacturing runs that prices go sky high on the secondary market before they're made again - if ever... 

Robert


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

In many hobbies there are folks who actually make their livings by buying up perfectly good, complete specimens of whatever, and parting them out. There's a lot of them in Lionel collector circles. I honestly sometimes wonder why we haven't seen more of this in LS yet, perhaps because we all talk poor mouth and act like we're flat broke all the time?


The large scale manufacturers for the most part really DO expect you to just throw it out and buy another, no matter what their warantee says. They're in the train biz, not the parts biz.


Y'all asked for cheap 'n cheerful, and ya got it.... Ya shouldn't expect Rolls-Royce service from a Kia dealer.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

ACCUCRAFT has always come up with parts for me. 

High end locomotives and great service.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rdamurphy on 06 Feb 2011 03:48 PM 
It's worse than that, Randy. Try finding parts for a Saturn. I spent almost a month looking, and then drove 80 miles to a junk yard when the windshield wiper motor went out... As other brands succumb to economic pressures, parts replacements will become more and more scarce. 

Robert 

Hate to tell you this after your trek, but Saturn used the same wiper motor from 1991 - early 2000nds. You can get them at most parts stores for around $90.... Some of the earlier Saturn stuff is easier to get now that the dealers no longer have a lock on the stuff. Amazingly, there are some early SLs still on the road around here today, but getting rare. Have not seen a wagon in years.

My favorites were the ES series Lexus cars. Don't tell the people that drive them, but all they are is a Camry in drag....so when one came in needing a fuse box, you could get one (jobber cost) from Lexus for $400, or the same one (ah, but with different part number of course!) from Toyota for a V6 Camry for $100.

As someone that worked at a shop which serviced Renaults and Peugeots and personally drove legal and grey market Citroens in the US up until 15 years ago, one gets industrious on finding car parts!


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine was an LS-1. The wiper motor was only used in the 2000/2001 models of the LS. And, the 2000 and 2001, while interchangeable was different. I went the Autozone/Checker/Napa route, nobody had it. Went the dealer route, none west of the Mississippi to be had. Now, perhaps one form another year or model would work? I don't know. That would definitely be even more aggravating, if Saturn used different part numbers for the same part for different models for different years. 

But I wouldn't put it past them. 

It's gone now, the engine died. A shame, really, I liked it a lot, 5 speed, sunroof, great stereo. Paint on the hood peeled though... 

Robert


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, first of the Opel-ization of Saturn, that could be a problem. If you are a real glutton, get 1970s-1990s Volvos. Two different types of alternators, three different brakes, two or more ignition systems, depended on what was cheap that week is what got put on the car. Often you had to wait to pull a wheel to see if you needed Girling or ATE pads (and it may not be the same front and back either!) 

The LS, dad test drove a wagon, he liked the car, but the dealer was the highest pressure/agressive/worst dealer experience he ever had, and stuck it out with Subaru. 

One thing that has been good is even when LGB was in flux for a while was Massoth and a couple others filled the parts void. I assume that soon it will be like my 1930s Lionel and more aftermarket reproduction parts will come about.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's LGB that you are needing then you are probably out of luck. Axel at Train-Li is your best bet but common parts like the generator on a Mogul or even the stanchions that support the hand rails are not being manufactured! Believe me, finding one is proving to be rather challenging to say the least! 

Do you realize you can order brand new parts for the Mogul, since they are currently being produced? Contact Marklin and I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised. Anyone needing LGB parts should first look at the current LGB catalog online, because if they are producing it you can get parts. Failing that Train-Li, Champex Linden or Neule will have out of production parts in all likelihood. 

For me, LGB has always been, and continues to be excellent for parts. Even since the takeover by Marklin if I wanted something they shipped it, and quickly too. 
Massoth is another company that has gone above and beyond when it comes to service and parts--any problems and a phone call or email gets it sorted. Subsequently, all my stuff is LGB and Massoth. 

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news Keith. I may have to try that, I actually need someting for a M-LGB made item already!


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

You can try this - and hope that you are still alive when they arrive. 

Most of the new parts go with delays directly to our supplier Modell-Land (very easy identifiable by the M indication before the explosion diagram - currently over 775 parts out of new prodcution). But the thing is once has to be quick, sometimes there are only 5 wxtra parts made - not a lot of overruns at this point in time) For certain parts we ahve been waiting for 9 month ++ at this pint in time.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

You can try this - and hope that you are still alive when they arrive. 

Ha ha! 

I guess I should count myself lucky then. Has something changed or why are the new parts going through Modell-land? I thought they only bought the out of production parts? When I ordered my parts I went directly to Maerklin and had my parts within about three weeks. 

Keith


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

S


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

You guys bought Saturns? 

Plastic, rebodied, versions of 1980 Chevrolet X-cars like the Citation? 

I'm speechless. I thought model railroad guys bought cars like Subarus, Toyotas, Hondas or 1965 Chevy Pickup trucks. Cars that make sense.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

You guys bought Saturns? 

Plastic, rebodied, versions of 1980 Chevrolet X-cars like the Citation? 

I'm speechless. I thought model railroad guys bought cars like Subarus, Toyotas, Hondas or 1965 Chevy Pickup trucks. Cars that make sense.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

As someone that worked at a shop which serviced Renaults and Peugeots and personally drove legal and grey market Citroens in the US up until 15 years ago, one gets industrious on finding car parts! 

This thread has been a bit of a learning experience for me, when perhaps I should've known this all along. Since 1989 I've driven nothing but Peugeot 405s. My sixth and seventh are in the garage now. When the previous matched pair died a couple years ago, I spent a few weeks pulling as many parts as I could and now have enough parts to build a new one, if you know what I mean. For other parts and maintenance items (filters, gaskets, etc.) I know who to contact and have what I need in a few days. Parts are the least of my worries. 

It's been suggested here and I think it's something to be considered. When a unit goes bad, it might be better in the long run to bite the bullet, invest in a replacement unit and keep the old one for parts. There'll come a day when you can swap out some parts and have it rolling again. The 1:1 railroads did it all the time. 

JackM


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I only have experience with Aristo-Craft and USA. I guess that I've had better luck with Aristo, although I've only ordered once from USA, and I only received 1/2 my order. I've ordered a half dozen times through Aristo, although I've always gone directly to Navin via a live chat on the phone, and received everything. I also should say that my impression is that the USA stuff seems to be a little more prone to breaking than the Aristo stuff. As an example, my cow catcher and air hoses on the front of my SD-40-2's are always breaking off and those are the parts on my last order they could not provide. I've never busted anything off the front of my SD-40's from Aristo. Gets a little frustrating at times. 

Mark 

http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with Mark's assessment, although let's not turn this into "who makes the best locos", because the USAT stuff, while having more breakable parts, also has a higher level of fine detail, in more scale. Look at the door latching mechanism on a USAT ultimate box car vs. the huge monstrosity on an Aristo equivalent. 

So there's a balance. 

Mark, the "Navin" equivalent in USAT is Mike... that's the path there. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks Greg, I have that written down. That reminds me that I still need to order the traction tires, so that would be a good excuse to call him. And your correct about the more detail. It's always the small detail stuff that breaks. Thanks for super glue. 


Mark

http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is an update from today on ordering some items from Accurcraft. Absolutely fantastic service. Cliff was great and helped me find the parts that I needed in a couple of minutes. Now here is the best part. He called me back and said he didn't have enough of the one part I needed but he had found a replacement that costs less and he was going to send me those. It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep Mark, there are tradeoffs... funny though I have not broken one of my USAT box car door handles, nor one of my AML ones... so it's not a disadvantage to me. If I had lots of kids, maybe, or if I was handling them differently, maybe. 

Anyway, nice that people have choices. 

Yep, Mike is super guy.... always funny when I see USAT people at a show, all the sales guys flock to the front of the booth, and I ask for Mike and make sure to thank him personally, and make sure they hear that a big reason I buy USAT is the service he gives. The parts guys always are under-appreciated in my opinion. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep Mark, there are tradeoffs... funny though I have not broken one of my USAT box car door handles, nor one of my AML ones... so it's not a disadvantage to me. If I had lots of kids, maybe, or if I was handling them differently, maybe. 

Anyway, nice that people have choices. 

Yep, Mike is super guy.... always funny when I see USAT people at a show, all the sales guys flock to the front of the booth, and I ask for Mike and make sure to thank him personally, and make sure they hear that a big reason I buy USAT is the service he gives. The parts guys always are under-appreciated in my opinion. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark I'd forget about the traction tires and just order the sold wheels for the unit. You don't loose much and it helps the gears from breaking. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JackM on 10 Feb 2011 06:25 AM 

Since 1989 I've driven nothing but Peugeot 405s. My sixth and seventh are in the garage now. 

JackM 


Oy, glutton for punishment, that was the car that ruined the US market for Peugeot. A friend had a Euro spec Mi16, it was actually not as bad car, but even the European spec cars had major build quality problems. From a work standpoint, I liked them, you could keep one guy employed just doing nothing but head gaskets on the 8 valve motors tho, and after any big rainstorm you had some fried computers to replace.

One interesting maker that has not come up.....Hartland/HLW. Made in the US by a plastics company that does stuff in small lots, have even done bits for the past group builds here at MLS. Maybe not the most detailed or to current popular scales, but durable construction and parts is the plus side?


http://www.h-l-w.com/PartsPage.html


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Posted By JackM on 10 Feb 2011 06:25 AM 

Since 1989 I've driven nothing but Peugeot 405s. My sixth and seventh are in the garage now. 

JackM 


Oy, glutton for punishment, that was the car that ruined the US market for Peugeot. A friend had a Euro spec Mi16, it was actually not as bad car, but even the European spec cars had major build quality problems. From a work standpoint, I liked them, you could keep one guy employed just doing nothing but head gaskets on the 8 valve motors tho, and after any big rainstorm you had some fried computers to replace. 



I don't see how the 405 could've killed Peugeot in the US. They sold only a few thousand in their four years here (89-92), compared to the many, many thousands of the 505s over 15-20 years. Many of the 505s were absolute dogs (akin to the earlier spongey 504s), while the later 505s - such as the '85 505 Turbo I bought the wife - were dynamite. 

The '89 405s did have problems such as the unprotected main ECU which was easily corrected by putting it in a plastic box in the '91s (there were no 1990 405s , except the 405 S wagon which were really '89s). The 8-valves did have the gasket problem which was normally corrected at factory expense. My first '90 S wagon 8-valve went well beyond a quarter million miles, as did my orginal (DOHC) '89 Mi16 and then a '91 Mi16. 

The cars didn't kill Peugeot (about the sixth largest vehicle manufacturer in the world), it was their attitude. Peugeot never knew how to deal with the US market. By the time they brought the 405 here they were starting to get the hang of it (new management), but it was too late. US regulations made it unprofitable to import smaller numbers of European cars (Alfa Romeo, etc.). 

And the idea that Peugeots were (are) hard to work on is simply a myth. Every car model ever made has components that are difficult to get to, or that require a bit of knowledge - the kind of knowledge that is available in the factory manual. Every car has a few "special tools" that make the job easily doable by a reasonably experienced mechanic. 405s were (are) no more troublesome than any other vehicle I've owned. The average US mechanic just didn't want to take a little time to learn a "different" car; easier to just fix another finely-crafted domestic.


----------

